# Citizen Navihawk



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

I discovered, by accident, the Citizen Navihawk range last summer, getting this one from ebay.de in a job lot of two watches which I bought only for the other watch (a Seiko):










it was in pretty good condition, but needed a new crystal (which I fitted) but also a new module (which Citizen UK fitted). This one is fairly rare, having the nice red dial and this really nice inlay on the case back. It's designated "Thunderbirds" for its association with the USAF Thunderbirds display team:










More recently I've bought a couple more, this one needs a new crystal but is otherwise looking and working well:










It's designated "Blue Angels", for its association with the Blue Angels US Navy aerobatic stunt team:










I've got one more inbound.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

They look very good, you've made me create a new search tab :yes:


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Always liked these Navihawks , it's the first time i have seen the red "Thunderbirds" version.


----------



## joeytheghost (May 26, 2011)

I have 2 navihawks and have been after the thunderbird for a while. Never seen a live wrist shot and it looks great. Enjoy it.


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Here's my latest Navihawk:



it needed a new battery and a very good clean - it has to be the grungiest watch I've ever bought (I really should have taken pictures of the fungus that was growing under and around the case/bracelet springbars). All 3 pushers were also stuck (more grunge) but to its credit, the gold plating is still intact.

Its cleaned up nicely and all works as it should. The lume on the hands has aged, but I quite like the look.

I've got a couple more incoming .......


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Here's my latest:



it does need a trip to the doctor as its not very well. That said, cosmetically its in very good condition all round.

It all titanium with a really subtle grey dial.


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

This arrived back from the Citizen Service centre today:



it really is beautiful, the different hues of blue, the ivory white dial and the flashes of colour. The bezel has a purple tinge to it and the case, bracelet and crystal are all in very good condition.



I definitely got lucky picking this one up.


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

I really like those. That's a superb collection!!


----------



## rovert (Aug 2, 2012)

Very nice ! It looks really great. Another one to add to my wish list.

Cheers,

Trevor.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Blimey, those dials have got a lot going on, amazing how they squeeze so much detail into such a small space. I think the Blue Angels is the best looking, but they are all pretty cool, nice one mate :thumbup:


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Looking good and I find myself wanting one of those. But I have trouble setting a central heating timer.... maybe this is too much for me. There are the instructions. http://www.timefactors.com/navihawk.htm


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Setting these is actually surprisingly easy (obviously I would say that as I've done this about 15 times in the last month or so ;-)

Using all the 'features' - well that's another story. I'm just happy it tells the time


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

one more, and the Skyhawk


----------



## LongBike (Nov 29, 2016)

Aloha Sir Alan,

Aloha Simon Mine send their Aloha to yours. And your group is still fascinating to see.

I always enjoy , ..... " Or should I say ...... Lust Over All Of Them Yet "...... :thumbs_up: :notworthy: .

Aloha Sir

Louis / LongBike



Sir Alan said:


> This arrived back from the Citizen Service centre today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sir Alan said:


> I discovered, by accident, the Citizen Navihawk range last summer, getting this one from ebay.de in a job lot of two watches which I bought only for the other watch (a Seiko):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Aloha to yours Sir










And a few cousins also saying Aloha.










And a hard one to fine also:

Below .... Elgin World Time.


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Looking good there Louis :thumbsup:

I added this one recently



there's just one more of these on my 'list'. I've been waiting a while and hopefully one will show up at an agreeable price.


----------



## LongBike (Nov 29, 2016)

Thank you Sir,

Well Simon they are all great looking. I was also trying to make up a list of just how many there are to find yet. I got this one recently and was told that the alarm was not working on it.I got it because I needed a .. Crystal for this Elgin to use it. So now all over again to hunt : So now another ....... Crystal , Case Back , Crown / Stem and some hands to find again and will try to get this going.

Note :

The watch comes on but needing a Crown / Stem to try to get it setting if possible. I used the ...Crown / Stem for the other Navihawk I have here to get it to use now.

I was going to strip it to do some information and learn about them , but when I placed the battery into it is came on so now I wont touch it till I find these parts for it to see

what is wrong if anything. But it is in very good shape also and real clean.

Aloha Sir Louis


----------



## LongBike (Nov 29, 2016)

Aloha Sir , ( Old Thread but I got one now ).

I just got a ... Thunder Bird Black Dial ..... and it should be here in a couple days.

Have to find a Bracelet for it on a Strap right now. Will post when it arrives soon.

Aloha Longbike


----------



## LongBike (Nov 29, 2016)

LongBike said:


> Aloha Sir , ( Old Thread but I got one now ).
> 
> I just got a ... Thunder Bird Black Dial ..... and it should be here in a couple days.
> 
> ...


 UP-DATE :

Aloha , Well it arrived 05/15/2017 today and working great too but have to reset the Hands to correct time. The Digital works just fine so that it good.

I did some research on these a while back and Citizens says these are in the ....... " Promaster Series ".

This is watch I have here . ( Pardon the light on the pictures. ) Got to find a Bracelet for it because the Strap is so short yet ...... :swoon: .

LongBike


----------



## kum (Apr 19, 2017)

C'mon man, stop it! I don't have any empty space into my watch cases.


----------



## LongBike (Nov 29, 2016)

Aloha Kum, Sorry man but I just have to post about this one too ........ :yes: , ...... " Yes One More Going Now ".

Well better get another box man if you like these, because I just got one more going today..... hahahaha.. :clap: . This one came Dead as a Door Nail.

I cleaned it up after I remove the movement and set it on my desk. I said wonder if it works so I found a new battery and sat there wondering if I should try it.

Well when it came it did not have a battery or keeper in it , so I assembled it together , placed it in the case , put the new battery in it and it fired up..... :thumbs_up: .

But it came on this rattily bracelet like one of the last ones so I have to find a suitable one or a original now. This came as a ........ " Parts Watch " , that is why I

got it and a good deal for it too. I have ...Two on the same kind of bracelet like this now.

I mean for ......$25.00 + $3.50 Shipping who could loose right ?

Once again it was ....... " A Women Seller " , that is why I love them so much ........ :clap: :thumbsup: .

Aloha LongBike


----------

